# Mold growing in Plantex CSM+B mix



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Trace mixes should be stored out of the light and in the fridge.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I use an opaque bottle and only mix 500ml at a time.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I had this problem too and tossed it out. Kept it in the fridge and happened again, albeit much much more slowly. Third time I washed the heck out of the storage bottle and lately have had it out of the fridge for a few winter months now with no fungus. Go figure? Bob


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I have heard that this stuff does get mold very easy. So I just mixed 200ml with 1t. This way if it does go bad it is just a marginal amount. Also by mixing in small amounts you will have a fresher mix than if you mix say 500ml's.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

I see...
Thanks for the tips.
Ill give it a try.

Ive read a recipe where HCl is added to keep the pH low. I know low pHs prevent some microbial life from growing. Will this help?


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

The acid might help, but molds are pretty tough. I had a mold form on the surface of a GASOLINE sample once - granted, it took a year, but it did form!

Kevin


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

Has enyone thought of using Melafix or any other antifungal as an aditive in the mix? 

Ajoy


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am adding Seachem Excel to my fertilizer mixes. Too early to draw conclusions. But from what I am seeing I am optimistic.

These mixes are for autodosing, they empty over 2 weeks and are kept at room temp.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

See this post:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/190434-post2.html


----------



## fishwhisperer (Jan 8, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Third time I washed the heck out of the storage bottle and lately have had it out of the fridge for a few winter months now with no fungus. Go figure? Bob


I'm about to mix my Plantex up. How did you wash? I'm thinking about the dishwasher and then boiling the bottle or atleast rinsing with boiling water. Do you think this will work?


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

I think if you simply put the bottle and lid in the dishwasher (make sure it is dishwasher safe!) take it out carefully without moving it around too much and close the lid on it. Then add the fertilizer mix that has been made in hot water and cooled. You might have sucess.

I am using drip bottles and therefore, can't try this semi-aseptic method (yes, I have a degree in Microbiology).



Ajoy


----------



## John S (Feb 27, 2004)

i dont think the mold will hurt anything


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

does hard water render some of these fertilizers inert? does freezing hurt them? I put some on the freezer so it wouldn't get moldy in the fridge.


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

The mold does not hurt per se, but it does tend to clog up the pump and also, why would you want to add a bunch of mold that coudl potentially grow on other stuff in the tank anyway? Best to not let it grow I say! 

Ajoy


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

HCL aka Boric acid will keep it fresh, but who wants to keep a gallon of that stuff around if you are only adding 5 or 10ml. I need to spray paint my widemouth jar, as I read somewhere light is the trigger. At least thats my memory of a discussion. Maybe someone could verify. For now, I'm keeping it back in the fridge with no problem so far. I'm tired of throwing half a 500ml out.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The mold is an issue that I have if I make too much or pour too much into my liquidoser. 

I mix 1/2 TABLEspoon with 250 mL of water (relatively weak solution) and store it in the fridge. I'm using an old Fluorish iron bottle so no issue with light. I think it may be an issue with light or temperature since the mold only grows inside the liquidoser's reservoir...but it gets used up by the end of the week and a squirt of peroxide will get rid of it clean.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I also noticed mine turns from a pale yellow color when i mix it to red over a months time- is that normal too?


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry Betowess, HCl is NOT boric acid!! Boric acid (H2BO2) usually a powder is with boron (a trace element) in it. but HCl is always a liquid (due to the way it is prepared). Anyway, the intent is to bring the pH down just enough to avoid fungi from growing... or alternaitvely, use aseptic technique and avoid having them in the bottle to begin with!

Hope that that makes sense!

Ajoy


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm more inclined to go with temperature. My mixture gets no light where it's kept at, but it's sitting over the MH halides ballast, which tends to heat it up a bit.


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

Decreasing the temperature DEFINATELY WILL work, but I can't afford to put my ferts in the refrigerator since they are connected to the dosing pump!


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Dec 5, 2005)

Wasertpest, Any luck w/ Excel? I have dumped some in my fert. last week and so far no mould!!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If I convince myself, yes, there is some reduction in mold. However, with the Excel concentrations I am using there is still some growth.

I have changed from milk gallon jugs to tupperware containers. They are easier to clean, and with the bi-monthly good cleaning the mold is not very noticable.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Im made 4 bottles of 500ML CSM+B yesterday and went goggle how to keep them out from molds. Here's what I found.



> OverStocked: HCL or Excel/Glut added to the solution will preserve it indefinitely.





> 150EH: Add 5 ml of Excel or so to every 250 ml of Plantex CSM solution to keep it mold free. Dark won't help the mold grows anyway and the cool causes some of the nutrients to re-crystalize out of solution. Believe it or not the active ingredient in Excel is a Hospital grade disinfectant so you can but it cheaper but I don't see the need to have that much on hand and the small bottle of Excel will last you a couple of years if you only use it for this purpose.


http://www.gwapa.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4614


Others use this method



> 1g Ascorbic Acid & 0.4g Potassium Sorbate
> *O*r 5mls pool acid (HCL generally), wait 5-10 minutes, then add the trace.


http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6872-Csm-b


I tried mixing them with Metricide 14. One bottle a place out of the fridge. The 3 others I store them in the fridge. 
I'll post the result after few months.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Double post. see above.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like a good test. Thanks!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Use distilled or R/O water to make the mix. Either boil or microwave both the storage container and mixed solution. This should sterilize any spores or anything else that may initially be present in the solution. This is what I do and I do not have any mold problems. I do not store it in the fridge and I do not add HCl or Excel to it, nor do I store it strictly in a dark place.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

AUvet14 said:


> Use distilled or R/O water to make the mix. Either boil or microwave both the storage container and mixed solution. This should sterilize any spores or anything else that may initially be present in the solution. This is what I do and I do not have any mold problems. I do not store it in the fridge and I do not add HCl or Excel to it, nor do I store it strictly in a dark place.


 
I use distilled water since 2008, still got molds.


----------

